# akita cross for adoption 1 year old



## my akita (Dec 7, 2010)

Tommy


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Have u been in touch with any breed rescues ?


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah have u been in touch with rescues ?


----------

